# Deutsche Tastatur in der Konsole

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe keine Deutsche Tastatur in der Konsole.

Wenn ich in der Konsole "locale" eingebe steht alles auf Deutsch.

Habe die Infos aus dem englischen Locallisierungsanleitung genommen.

Aber irgendwie bleibt die Tastatur in Englisch.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## schmidicom

Das hier vergessen?

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
# Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

keymap="de-latin1"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

# Loading this keymap will enable VT switching (like ALT+Left/Right)

# using the special windows keys on the linux console.

windowkeys="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol ¤ instead of the Euro €

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"
```

----------

